# Florida Sportsman Kayak Challenge!!!



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

This is going to be an awesome tournament! Great prizes! Only $25 online registration... click on the link for the details!!



http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/05/22/florida-sportsman-kayak-challenge-and-online-tournament/


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I am registered!!!


----------

